# problem with ps3 connection



## don5738 (Jan 7, 2008)

I;m trying to connect my ps3 to my DENON AVR 1506 reciever I purchased component and game adapter from monoprice and it will hook up pc3,x box,and pc2 to component cable, well i have hooked it all up and connected projector to monitor out via component to VGA at EPSON projector and screenjust says no signal but I have used that cable to connect direct to older DVD player with no problem I don't know if i have bd cable from MONOPRICE or is something wrong with my 4 component trminals on my DENON I am confused I need help


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Have you made sure that you have the inputs assigned in your Denon's menu? I'm not sure if your Denon has this option but some do. You may have a handshake issue between the ps3 and the projector.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Have you tried resetting the video settings on the Ps3?


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

Do PAL or NTSC settings matter or even available on your unit?


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

hi everyone trying to connect ps3 to lght752 system is this possible and how?

many thanks:duh:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I take it you're referring to the LG HT752TH Home Cinema System. Do you have the manual for it?


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

yes got the manuel what am i looking for?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

You're looking for an input on the LG HT752TH that matches the output on the Ps3.


----------

